# Forum Contacts & Links Timber, Tools & Hardware Suppliers  Anyone know a supplier for these truss T brackets for pergola?

## Sponelle

Guys,
I've been looking for a supplier for pergola T-Brackets which come off the truss and out through the facia board to support purlins. Can't find any locally (I'm from the Latrobe Valley in country Vic). Anyone got any ideas on suppliers? 
See attached images     
Any info would be a great help. 
Cheers 
Sponelle

----------


## SilentButDeadly

What you are looking for is a Pryda fascia support.....and any decent hardware store should be able to order you the number you need.  http://www.pryda.com.au/uploads/Prod...uly%202009.pdf

----------


## Sponelle

Thanks SilecntButDeadly, but it is slightly different. It extends through the facia and straightends up under the gutter to allow a facia / purlin to be bolted to it so I can get the height to use the existing guttering. The prida facia brackets just continue straight and would be too low once i get beyond the gutter. 
Cheers 
Sponelle

----------


## pastrychef

Hi there sponelle 
the pryda bracket should do what you are asking, there Is another very similar bracket from bunnings which is exactly like the picture you have. It actually runs along the length of the rafter then splits left and right for attachment to fascia. It actually comes in a few different lengths and looks super heavy duty compared to the pryda ( which is still strong but this other brand you couldn't twist no matter how strong you are). The brand name escapes me at the moment I am thinking Andrews or something hopefully someone here knows which one I am talking about and will shed light
cheers
mike

----------


## Sponelle

Thanks guys. I've just found something from TUFF Hardware?? Images attached which show both brackets. If you reckon the standard facia bracket will do the job I'll suss it out as everyone locally here stocks Prida and it looks the same as theirs.   
Cheers

----------


## barned01

the bottom bracket in the picture is used to secure the facia, the top one allows you to add a new facia beyond the existing gutter.
I found some at fielders and centenary if you have them there. 
my local timber supplier also has some, so i assume if you have  softwoods close handy, they might be able to help.
I think i have also seen them at stratco.
for the record, i think the metre long brackets (at least i think they were 1 metre long) ranged in price from about 80 bucks.
i will check if bunnings have any tomorrow 
no idea how many of the companies i have listed above are helpful to you either  :Frown:

----------


## fubar

bunnings can get these in  on special order they are supplied by their pergola verandah supplier the mentone branch had 4 instock

----------

